# Poem about Rescue Dogs



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I found this poem about rescue dogs and I thought it was kind of touching so I thought I'd share it:

"The Meaning of Rescue~ 


Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed, all 
nicely tucked in my warm new bed. I'd like to open 
my baggage, lest I forget, there is so much to carry - 
so much to regret. 

Hmmm...Yes, there it is, right on the top, let's 
unpack loneliness, heartache and loss. 
And there by my perch hides fear and shame. As I 
look on these things I tried so hard to leave - I still 
have to unpack my baggage called pain. 

I loved them, the others, the ones who left me, but I 
wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me. Will 
you add to my baggage? Will you help me unpack? 
Or will you just look at my things - and take me 
right back. 

Do you have the time to help me unpack? 
To help put away my baggage, to never repack? I pray that 
you do - I'm so tired you see, but I do come with 
baggage - Will you still want me? 


~ Author Unknown ~ "


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww thats so sweet. Nice find! :]


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very touching. It makes you love your doggies even with there little quirks and accidents a little more when you think about what they may have been through to finally get to you. 

Amanda


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My didnt that tug my heartstrings.....I had to go hug my Ollie.

then gave the other 3 hugs too.


----------

